

NYC’s Pneumatic Tube Mail Network (2013) - shenoybr
http://untappedcities.com/2013/03/15/nycs-pneumatic-tube-mail-network/

======
walterbell
The sandwich delivery was reminiscent of "The Alameda-Weehawken Burrito
Tunnel" by Maciej Cegłowski, [http://www.idlewords.com/2007/04/the_alameda-
weehawken_burri...](http://www.idlewords.com/2007/04/the_alameda-
weehawken_burrito_tunnel.htm)

